# Can someone help me fix my Toro Trimmer



## x87bliss (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought a Toro Trimmer last year, and it was probably my biggest mistake ever  

I constantly have problems with it, and I think it's all the carb. I have experience with running 2 cycle engines, and know how to start them. When I start this one, it'll start fine, and I let it run for 30 seconds, then if I hit the throttle, it will die. Then I can get it started and it'll only run with the throttle down and as soon as I let go it dies. Then after like 5-10 minutes of restarting and revving the engine at various speeds, it'll work fine. But then after 10 minutes of use the gas starts to saturate the air filter and drip down onto the muffler then burns and smokes. I know the air filters usually get gas on them, but this is a lot more gas than usual, and dripping onto the muffler concerns me.

There are two adjustment screws that are phillips head. One adjusts how much the butterfly valve stays open after you release throttle, and the other seems to adjust the idle speed. I've tried many different adjustments and some work great, for a while, then it runs like garbage again. There are also two things that look like they can be adjusted at the top of the carb. They are semi-circle shaped with no slots for a screw-driver, so I don't know how/if they can be adjusted.

At the end of last season, on the second use of it, the flywheel bolt came off. And I brought it to the shop to get fixed. This is definitely the biggest, and more expensive, pieces of fertilizer I've bought. So this time I'm hoping I can fix it without having to pay for it to be done, so I don't waste more money on it.

Thanks


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have gas running out of the air filter then it sounds like the float is stuck.


----------



## x87bliss (Aug 12, 2007)

Can I unstick the float? Is it a matter of just removing the cover and the diaphram and reseting them in place? Or is parts that need to be replaced?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

x87bliss said:


> Can I unstick the float? Is it a matter of just removing the cover and the diaphram and reseting them in place? Or is parts that need to be replaced?


 
You should be able to remove the air box to get to the float and hopefully all you have to do is flick it out of the stuck position. The fresh flow of gas should keep it from sticking again. The other possiblity is the float has a small hole in it and it remains full all the time thus calling for gas all the time. In that case you need to buy parts.


----------



## x87bliss (Aug 12, 2007)

I checked the float and it wasn't stuck, and seems to operate as normal. I ran the engine with the airbox off so I can get a view of the carb in action, and it doesn't leak at all while idleing. It's just when I throttle gas starts dripping out the intake hole. And then as soon as I stop throttling it stops leaking again. It just seems like it's getting fed too much gas. But I don't seem to have the right tool to adjust it.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Well shoot! Sorry it wasn't as simple as first thought. I'm at the limits of my ability to help you at this point. Without a service manual in hand it's hard to say what to do next. Hopefully someone else may pop in with some suggestions.


----------



## x87bliss (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I do appreciate it. I'm almost positive it's just the fuel mixture that needs to be adjusted, but I can't do it since it uses a special tool. They have "tamper-proof" D shaped adjusters that are surrounded by metal so I can't get them with pliers either. I may just dremel a slot on the top of them and use a screw driver.

I only ever got one good use out of this thing.  I wonder of all Toro's are this bad or if I just got a bad model.


----------

